# How to tell difference between INTJ, INTP, and INFJ guys.



## Sneaking (Oct 22, 2013)

Olivia said:


> He's more a humanities person than math and science. Are there INTs that are non-sciencey? Most of the ones I know are very technology oriented.
> 
> TIA.


I'm an INTP majoring in Fine Art. I like science, and people tell me that I "seem like a scientist", but I am definitely more of a humanities person in terms of my interests and abilities. All the other INTPs I know are more interested in maths and science, so there is a correlation there, but there are definitely humanities-oriented INTs out there.


----------

